# First trip



## Fishing Dio (Jun 4, 2018)

First time out hunting in the new kayak Monday night. Started the night out right turned my lights on and put a good flounder in the boat but the rest of the night nothing but crabs.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

One is better than none lol. You park kayak and walk or gig straight from kayak?


----------



## Fishing Dio (Jun 4, 2018)

I jus stand and pole around. But it really depends on the wind


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like the same night had two days ago.....one flounder and lots of crabs....lots and lots of crabs and shrimp everywhere....and no stingrays 


I had my thermocell on me too since I was near ft pickens


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

We hopped in the kayak the other night and made our way to an island on the other side of the intracoastal and did some wading with some of the new Outrigger Outdoors Swamp Eye lights. I'm not one to wade normally but man these lights make it worth while. They lit up the whole area and as you can see in the pic, I about stepped on this dang redfish.


----------

